# Local Photography Group



## Too_Many_Hobbies (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello all,

Hope this is not too off-topic, but I am wondering if anyone participates in a local photography group. If so I was looking for some thoughts on software to use for sharing and discussing photos and any other thoughts you might have on the topic. We have yet to meet but are thinking of sharing and critiquing photos, setting up some informal "classes" on technique, and planning group trips.

Thanks!


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 21, 2014)

My local group/club uses Zenfolio, it is set up so that each member gets a folder and they can make as many folders within that as they like, they also set up galleries for specific evenings, events, competitions etc that all the other members can see. It works very well.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 21, 2014)

At ours we just bring photos on thumb drives and display them on a large display driven by a laptop; it isn't complicated but then it isn't complicated either. We'll usually share photos from the previous meeting's challenge (birds, sunsets, whatever) then talk about some tips for a new subject. The group has a F***book page which serves to collect photos and keep a loose history too.

We don't have any deadlines looming or much in the way of structure, just some people who like to get together once in a while; anything more formal would probably get stuffy in a hurry.

Jim


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 21, 2014)

Sorry yes, at the meetings we have a laptop and digital projector and if people have stuff to show that wasn't in a Zenfolio gallery then they bring it on a memory stick.


----------



## TexPhoto (Aug 21, 2014)

We use meetup.com to organize the events. It is great for that.

We also have a flickr group and a Facebook page. There really because others are so invested in them we need to.

What I have never found and can't really figure out why is a good site for hosting a photo contest. What I'd like to be albe to do it let group members upload photos then vote on their favorites. Key here is it would be limited to group members.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 21, 2014)

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20829.msg394099#msg394099

Not sure this helps... and I still haven't quit because I'm stubborn... but I do mull it over.


----------



## Omar H (Aug 21, 2014)

Flickr and FB for us, Flickr being better at sharing photos and FB for discussions, communicating and so on.


----------



## NancyP (Aug 21, 2014)

Missouri Nature and Environmental Photographers (MONEP):
We have a monthly meeting in which a 50 minute lecture is given, alternating between photography technique and natural history topics. Recent topics include astrophotography, army ant macrophotography, butterfly habitat, bird sanctuary management, flash technique, Lightroom organizational strategies, prairies botany, tiger beetles, and so on. The lecture is followed by an image sharing session open to all members. One long-time member is the technical guru for the presentations. Members submit their photos to the MONEP dropbox by the month's deadline, and he assembles the images for presentation. Discussion about the images may touch on photographic composition and technique, natural history, locations for sighting species or unusual landscapes. We also have monthly Saturday early morning outings to local parks and nature reserves.


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 21, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20829.msg394099#msg394099
> 
> Not sure this helps... and I still haven't quit because I'm stubborn... but I do mull it over.


I remember that thread and I think it's better to do this in person so you avoid the harshness that can be associated with the Internet not to mention the written word vs. face-to-face interaction. The clubs in my area have snubbed me so I have nothing good to say about photo clubs, but hopefully others experiences have been better.


----------



## NancyP (Aug 22, 2014)

Mackguyver, one of the other photo groups in the area is annoyingly competitive - annoying because the review and judging of photos is so formalized, and there are no informal discussions that stimulate the imagination, just a bunch of "rule of thirds" truisms. The lectures are fine, but I can't make myself stay awake long enough to get through the competitions (work night), so I leave after the lecture. It is nice to see the members' photos, but since I have to wait until 10:00 PM to find out who shot what, I never connect member faces with photos. Members submit just one photo per meeting. I think it is nice when a member can show a group of 4 or 5 photos, not just one out of context photo.


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 22, 2014)

NancyP said:


> Mackguyver, one of the other photo groups in the area is annoyingly competitive - annoying because the review and judging of photos is so formalized, and there are no informal discussions that stimulate the imagination, just a bunch of "rule of thirds" truisms. The lectures are fine, but I can't make myself stay awake long enough to get through the competitions (work night), so I leave after the lecture. It is nice to see the members' photos, but since I have to wait until 10:00 PM to find out who shot what, I never connect member faces with photos. Members submit just one photo per meeting. I think it is nice when a member can show a group of 4 or 5 photos, not just one out of context photo.


I could see why that would be annoying and I have had a lot of luck just meeting up with other photographers at a coffee shop or bookstore to review some of their photos and vice versa. I prefer to do it with actual prints instead of iPads & such, but regardless of how we do it, it's a pleasant way to get & give advice on some of your work. 

The main group here likes to meet at 10am and go out in a group of 20-30 to shoot wildlife around 11am to Noon. The shots of the few wildlife that are left in 5 square miles under the harsh midday light are as good as you would expect . 

The North American Nature Photography Association (NANPA) of which I'm a member, has tried to set up some MeetUp groups and has one in my area, but sadly no one seems interested. It's with a well-established pro, but he's never had more than 2 people RSVP for any shoots (at good locations/times).


----------



## Too_Many_Hobbies (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the information! I looked at MeetUp and see that there is actually a pretty active group not too far away from me. I've been looking at the site to get some ideas as to how we might want to organize and function.

I like the idea of having a periodic assignment and am really looking forward to our first meeting next week to see how this pans out. I'll let everyone know how we end up fairing.

Thanks!


----------

